# Motorschutzschalter 2-Phasen



## Astralavista (1 April 2011)

Darf man an einen Motorschutzschalter an den L1, L2 und L3 angeschlossen sind auch nur 2 Phasen anschliessen?
Also löst der MSS dann trotzdem bei Überlast aus?

"Normal" schliesse ich auf der oberen Seite dann auch immer nur 2 Phasen an und schleife eine Phase durch 2 Kontakte des MSS, ich habe aber momentan den Fall das ich sowas an einer Stromschiene brauche und die Geräteträger auf denen die Schalter sitzen haben vorverdrahtete Adern die man nicht so einfach aus der Halterung herausbekommt.

Ich hoffe ich habe mich nicht zu umständlich ausgedrückt.


----------



## IBFS (1 April 2011)

Astralavista schrieb:


> Darf man an einen Motorschutzschalter an den L1, L2 und L3 angeschlossen sind auch nur 2 Phasen anschliessen?
> Also löst der MSS dann trotzdem bei Überlast aus?



Das löst man so, dass der Ausgang von L2 - ABGANG wieder OBEN an ein L3 - EINGANG eingespeist wird. 
Der Verbraucher wird schlussendlich an L1 - ABGANG und L3 - ABGANG angeschlossen.
Damit werden alle drei Spulen durchflossen. 

NUR L1 und L2 zu belegen geht m.E. nicht.

Frank


----------



## Sockenralf (1 April 2011)

Hallo,

so kenne ich das auch.

Soll damit zu tun haben, daß die Kennlinie des MS dann nicht mehr stimmt, weil er von gleichmäßigem Durchfluß seiner 3 Pfade ausgeht. 


MfG


----------



## Astralavista (1 April 2011)

Ja, das kenne ich auch nur so.

Aber vielleicht muss man das ja mittlerweile nicht mehr machen.
Oder wie löst ihr so ein "Problem" wenn eine Stromschiene mit Geräteträgern zum Einsatz kommt?


----------



## Sockenralf (1 April 2011)

Hallo,

die dritte Phase nicht auf den MS klemmen, sondern eben blind machen


MfG


----------



## IBFS (1 April 2011)

*Alles kommt wieder - THREAD von 2008:*

Alles kommt wieder - THREAD von 2008:  

SPS-Forum > Elektrotechnik > Schaltschrankbau -> Motorschutzschalter 2 phasig   .--->  http://sps-forum.net/showthread.php?t=22570

Es gibt also bei ausreichender Suche "Spezial"-MoSchuScha's die das können.
Ich denke, du willst einen Trafo anschießen, da könnte es also gehen.  
Aber im Zweifelsfall immer schleifen.

Frank


----------



## Astralavista (1 April 2011)

Oh super!
Danke für den Link!

Richtig, es handelt sich bei mir um 2 Klimageräte und 1 Steuertrafo, die aber alle 3 diese speziellen "Trafoschutzschalter" anstatt Motorschutzschalter haben.

Ja klar, die 3te Phase blind legen is ne Möglichkeit. Aber ne Lüsterklemme oder sonstwas am Geräteträger anzubringen sieht halt absolut schlecht aus. Sowas nimmt einem ja keiner ab!


----------



## Sockenralf (1 April 2011)

Hallo,

du sollst ja auch nicht basteln 

Wie wäre es mit einem entspr. Kabelverbinder (zwecks Isolierung) und dann sowas: http://www.schrumpfschlauch24.de/in....html&XTCsid=a17850b4a8049afe2b8157a314bd3cf5

Ich würde das auch ohne Kabelverbinder akzeptieren


MfG


----------



## Schnitzel (4 April 2011)

Moin,

Ich schlage vor einen Geräteadapter mit 54mm Breite und eine Reihenklemme draufsetzen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Glüh (4 April 2011)

Hallo,

wenn die Möglichkeit besteht den Geräteadapter auszutauschen, würde ich Dir die Geräteadapter ohne Vorverdrahtung von Rittal oder Wöhner empfehlen.
Je nach benötigter Leistung(Strom) gibt es unterschiedliche Typen.
*z.b Wöhner
*

_Adapter EEC 25 A, 2 verschiebbare Tragschienen

Art.-Nr.: 32436
EQUES®EasyConnector,
Sammelschienen-Adapter 25  A

Zum kompakten Aufbau und Vorverdrahten kompletter Motorschaltungen im 60-mm-
System, Kombifuß für 5 und 10 mm dicke Sammelschienen der Breiten 12 mm bis 30 mm,
Doppel-T- und Dreifach-T-Profil
6 mm² ohne Leitungen
Rastmechanismus beim Aufschieben auf die Sammelschiene_ 


Dann kannst du nur die beiden benötigten Adern anschließen und fertisch.
Dann hast du eine saubere Lösung und kein gebastel


Gruß Glüh


----------



## Astralavista (5 April 2011)

Ja ich habe hier das RiLine 60 Sammelschienensystem von Rittal eingesetzt.
Da guck ich morgen nochmal in den Katalog, die hab ich wohl überflogen.
Die Teile sind ja nicht so teuer.


----------

